# super long range shooting up to 100 m



## torsten

With fast bands it is easier to have many hits even on very small long range targets. 
It is amazing and really fun to see, what is possible with a little natural and some latex!!

Here is the video:






I have cut out most misses - I had many!!
But: FUN, FUN, FUN!!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## JoergS

Good shooting, man.

I am sure you sometimes encounter people hiking in those woods. How do they react upon your shooting, and how do you handle it?

Jörg


----------



## torsten

JoergS said:


> Good shooting, man.
> 
> I am sure you sometimes encounter people hiking in those woods. How do they react upon your shooting, and how do you handle it?
> 
> Jörg


Thanks, Jörg!

I stop shooting when I see or hear hikers. I don`t want to irritate anybody with my shooting.
Two times I had conversations with visitors. They where all friendly (like me), open minded and very interested!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## lucifer93

Great shooting Torsten, you videos are getting better and better


----------



## ZDP-189

JoergS said:


> Good shooting, man.
> 
> I am sure you sometimes encounter people hiking in those woods. How do they react upon your shooting, and how do you handle it?
> 
> Jörg


They're so far away they never see the shooter.


----------



## baumstamm

great shooting!!!!!


----------



## hawk2009

Nice shooting any other present long range shooters on this forum.


----------



## Martin

Great shooting I like your videos, its good to see someone else enjoying shooting in the woods.
Martin.


----------



## Dayhiker

*Torsten!*

. . . Another admission into the pantheon of *Slingshot Gods*


----------



## shot in the foot

I realy enjoyed your video, as always great shooting, keep the videos coming, jeff


----------



## Nico

Torsten thats awesome..

Like I said before on a comment of your older 60 meter shooting video on youtube, your a real life catapult/slingshot sniper...


----------



## NoSugarRob

another nice vid.... excellent shooting.


----------



## torsten

Thanks for your compliments!

But note: many misses are not to be seen on the video!
I think many of you shooters can do that with a bit of training, the right material - and a suitable area!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## danny358

that is exellent shooting even with many misses theres not many people who could even hit the target at those ranges with a 1000 shots.do you do any hunting or just target shooting?


----------



## torsten

I live in Germany. Hunting with slingshots is illegal here.


----------



## mxred91

I always watch your videos. I can't get the hang of Butterfly shooting, but it is cool. You are a great shot, and I like the look of your German forests.


----------



## danny358

thats a shame as you would make one good slingshot hunter (if you were into hunting).


----------



## Flatband

Man, you can shoot Bud! I also love your personality. Friendly, helpful and love the sport. You Da Man Torsten!!! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot

Thanks for another video Torsten!! Being able to watch other peoples accuracy (I know you said you cut out the misses) is very motivating to get better.

What impresses me along with your accuracy, is the penetration of the metal at such distances. And that looked like a paint can lid and I know that isn't flimsy stuff.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Very good shooting !


----------



## flippinout

That is some amazing shooting skill. You must have the eyes of a hawk!!


----------



## dgui

Completely impressed with your videos.


----------



## Xidoo

As we say in Mexico, "Donde pone el ojo, pone la bala" (wherever he places his sight, he hits the target) . You are the best slingshot shooter I know about. I had only have of you skills, I will be ten times a better shooter.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Most impressive; and un-assuming too.


----------



## Xidoo

The best slingshot shooter, I know about. You really rock man.


----------



## boyntonstu

Great shooting!

I dare say that many folks could not hit the target with a pellet rifle and open sights.

Why don't you catch your ammo?


----------



## torsten

Most of the time I catch my ammo. But when I use these small and inexpensive steelballs (8mm), I do not carry the backstop stuff to my shooting place.


----------



## luresalive

Great video and that is excellent shooting my man, you are an inspiration!


----------



## Holzwurm

@ torsten

This particular video of yours and also the ones of Joerg Sprave made me to get into slingshots again recently , ..........after roughly 30 years of absence from it !

But surely I would never gain your shooting skills , also I doubt whether I could ever shoot the butterfly style , ..........absolutely great shooting





















!

 greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Darb

I think it was a 32-34 year absence for me ... it was Peresh's invite to a shootaround that interested me, and Jorg's videos that set the hook.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## wildman

torsten said:


> With fast bands it is easier to have many hits even on very small long range targets.
> It is amazing and really fun to see, what is possible with a little natural and some latex!!
> 
> WOW!! that is amazing how long have you been practicing?
> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6QcEtVTYdm4
> 
> I have cut out most misses - I had many!!
> But: FUN, FUN, FUN!!!
> 
> Regards
> Torsten


----------



## torsten

wildman said:


> WOW!! that is amazing how long have you been practicing?


One and a half year - after a break of 25 years.

@holzwurm

Ich kenne da diverse Hamburger, die immer auch gerne mit anderen zusammen schießen. Bei Interesse deinerseits gerne pm an mich!

Gruß


----------



## straightarrow

That is really great shooting. Any advice on distance shooting and aiming?


----------



## torsten

Hm...I don`t aim - I´m an instinctive shooter. So I have no advice for you how to aim, sorry.

But it helps me quite a lot to use very fast bands while shooting longrange. High speeds makes it really much easier for me to hit my targets at distances about 40 yards!


----------



## Tom Krein

Simply amazing shooting!!

THANKS for sharing!

Tom


----------



## torsten

No problem Tom!!
Hope it`s a bit entertainement for you (all)









Regards


----------

